# Cidades do SSC



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

Na 1ª foto Lisboa não está completa. Falta a zona Ocidental (Restelo, Belém...), falta a parte norte do Parque das Nações e Encarnação e falta a Ameixoeira.....

Isto segundo a minha interpretação da cidade de Lisboa, pois segundo os mais cosmopolitas, a cidade de Lisboa inclui ainda a vila de Cascais, a cidade da Amadora e afins.....


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

ruben.briosa said:


> para quando densidade para a zona oriental de lisboa como a ocidental?hno::lol:


Isso só quando os portugueses que estão exilados em Olivenza forem expusos pelos Pides espanhóis e calorosamente acolhidos no bairro de Chelas pelo hospitaleiro povo de Portugal.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^olivença?


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sky11 said:


> Na 1ª foto Lisboa não está completa. Falta a zona Ocidental (Restelo, Belém...), falta a parte norte do Parque das Nações e Encarnação e falta a Ameixoeira.....





daniel322 said:


> Não posso fazer tudo, é para vocês irem completando
> 
> 
> foi complicado decidir.. se ficava muito perto não apanhava nada das grandes, se ficava mt longe as pequenas desapareciam :lol:
> ...


como já disse.. és livre de completar.. podes até adicionar o Bugio, se quiseres..


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> como já disse.. és livre de completar.. podes até adicionar o Bugio, se quiseres..


Daniel, esse teu comentário que citaste no post anterior foi porque alguém pediu para adicionar a margem sul (que não pertence à cidade de Lisboa). 
Eu só afirmei/informei que partes que são mesmo da cidade não aparecem na foto. E há pessoas que podem não saber isso.
Não estava minimamente a criticar a tua opção de colocar a 9km e muito menos a insinuar que cortaste de propósito.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

sim, eu sei.. eu percebi

eu coloquei todas à mesma altura por uma questão de coerência, mas é uma opção discutível..


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Ha, não se esqueceu da Povoa, senão já levava com :bash:

de qualquer forma, a imagem é tão antiga, que antes valia por em branco. :lol:

E, tb convem esperar por imagens de da Povoa do final de 2008. Parque da cidade (pronto no final do ano), avenidas mousinho de albuquerque e a grande av 25 de abril, oceanus park, e outras novas zonas, vao dar um ar muito diferente a esse satélite.



Barragon said:


> Barreiro (150.000 habitantes)


Parece bem, Barreiro. Pelo menos visto do espaço. =D Faz lembrar Cádiz.



tcpor said:


> Barra, o Barreiro parece mais pequeno que o Porto... de Leixões! :lol:


:hilarious


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

é, o Barreiro está numa península


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

PedroGabriel said:


> Parece bem, Barreiro. Pelo menos visto do espaço. =D Faz lembrar Cádiz.


Visto do espaço, a prespectiva não é a melhor....
Outro exemplo: a Brandoa. Vista do espaço é muito parecida com as melhores partes de Paris.

E, ou muito me engano, ou o próximo post será do Barragon :rofl:


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

*Montijo - 2 Forumers* 










Só na zona do concelho que aparece ali na imagem moram mais de 35 mil pessoas :banana:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sky11 said:


> E, ou muito me engano, ou o próximo post será do Barragon :rofl:


enganaste-te.. :lol: mas não por muito


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:hilarious

Eu não lhe respondi ontem de propósito :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol: tavas era à espera que alguem respondesse.. ainda ficaste com unhas depois dessa espera? :lol:


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ :hilarious


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> :lol: tavas era à espera que alguem respondesse.. ainda ficaste com unhas depois dessa espera? :lol:


----------



## Sky11 (Feb 27, 2006)

:rofl:
Já agora - off-topic - Cádiz tem um centro histórico mágnifico. Vale a pena kay:


----------



## pauloluso (Oct 10, 2007)

Ondas said:


> *Montijo - 2 Forumers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois é. Boa Ondaskay:
Nós não fazemos parte de Lisboa. Nesta foto, sim, vejo a localização da minnha casa. Nada de misturas. :lol:


----------



## Karlussantus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Zona Norte da Area Urbana de Braga*. Cerca de *65.000 *(INE 2001), viviam na zona da imagem (9km altitude - apanha norte Concelho de Braga, Sudoeste Amares, Sul VV). À data da imagem 2004, segundo as previsões do INE já ultrapassava os 70.000.









P.S. Há forumers do concelho de VV, de Laje, que aparece na imagem.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

ja repararam nas imagens do google que as cidades do norte são muito verdes e as do sul muito castanhas (secas), mas a estrutura desorganizada e caotica é a mesma?!


----------



## tcpor (Mar 29, 2007)

^^ a isso chama-se "História e presente comum".


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

PedroGabriel said:


> ja repararam nas imagens do google que as cidades do norte são muito verdes e as do sul muito castanhas (secas), mas a estrutura desorganizada e caotica é a mesma?!


sul - mediterranico puro, clima mais seco
norte - mediterranico de influencia atlantica, mais chuvoso, logo mais verde.
norte interior - mediterranico de influencia continental, temperaturas mais extremas..


----------



## HugoK (Mar 18, 2006)

Eu acho as cidades a sul mais organizadas. Se calhar até é por motivos históricos


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Em Evora existem "baldios" demasiados:bash:


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

HugoK said:


> Eu acho as cidades a sul mais organizadas. Se calhar até é por motivos históricos


concordo:yes:


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

HugoK said:


> Eu acho as cidades a sul mais organizadas. Se calhar até é por motivos históricos


Sim, e também geográficos porque, para além de menos densamente povoado, o Sul é no geral menos acidentado.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

E menos latifundiário


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Minha cidade, mas não moro lá :lol:



Agora a minha aldeia (peço desculpa, mas tive que a pôr a 2km de distância, senão não se via nada :lol



Onde está o A da rua da Coroa, é a minha casa


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

^^

Estás a dar as coordenadas para um bombardeamento....?:lol:


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Viriatuus said:


> ^^
> 
> Estás a dar as coordenadas para um bombardeamento....?:lol:


Se quiseres deixar uma prenda, já tens o sítio :lol:


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

marciomaco said:


> Onde está o A da rua da Coroa, é a minha casa


Já tive um acidente a poucos metros da tua casa, na Estrada Nacional 105, na curva acima da Rua da Veiga!


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Miguel_Arq said:


> Já tive um acidente a poucos metros da tua casa, na Estrada Nacional 105, na curva acima da Rua da Veiga!


Há quantos anos? Eu lembro-me que aquela curva era lixada, e lembro-me de certos acidentes


----------



## 122347 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ainda há lá muitos!


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

costa said:


> Ainda há lá muitos!


Já não vejo, de certeza, há uns dois anos...


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

marciomaco said:


> Há quantos anos? Eu lembro-me que aquela curva era lixada, e lembro-me de certos acidentes


Em Maio de 2009. 
Tinha começado a chover e apanhei óleo na curva. O carro deu uma volta de 180º e bateu com a roda traseira na valeta. 
Resultado: parti a jante e rebentei o pneu.
Mas ainda andei uns metros para estacionar o carro em cima da ponte do Rio Leça.


----------



## Miguel_Arq (Aug 6, 2008)

costa said:


> Ainda há lá muitos!


Sim, ainda há. Basta ver aquelas valetas sempre cheias de marcas de raspagens.
Também já morreu lá gente.


----------



## mourarq (Mar 13, 2008)

a altitude de 9 Km mal se vê


----------



## radioelos (Oct 11, 2011)

Legal as fotos, conheçam a minha cidade basta acessar esse site e clicar em belém!
http://www.radioelos.hd1.com.br


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

A minha sede de Concelho em duas versões



















E aqui algures à beira da Estrada Nacional 110, é onde eu moro à mais de 20 anos


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

^^

Obrigado pelas informações


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

ERVATUGA said:


> ^^
> 
> Obrigado pelas informações


De nada


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## The_Knight_rider (Oct 22, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> :rofl:


A que é que se deve a piada, amigo? ao facto de eu viver numa 'barraca' improvisada?


----------



## carlosdsousa (Apr 26, 2011)

São João da Madeira a 9km de altitude. google earth image

https://earth.google.com/web/@40.89...364842a,8487.54417515d,35y,359.4156733h,0t,0r


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

aquilo à volta deveria ser tudo Concelho de SJM.


----------

